# Guidelines for Hop Descriptions Sub-forum



## Lord Raja Goomba I

After a number of requests, staff have set up a sub-forum under "Hops" called "Hop descriptions".

The idea of this subforum is to have a central location where each particular hop variety has a discussion based around its characteristics (such as aroma, bitterness profile, flavour) and use. For example "Nelson Sauvin - gooseberry, wine-like aroma and flavour. Great in APA" and a member might post "I got xyz from using this in abc beer. It suits a 10-30 minute boil. Not so great as a dry hopper". 

The idea also is to extend the descriptions you see typically from the wholesalers and vendors, which are usually the same into something bigger and far more descriptive. For example, HopCo and site sponsors have the same description of (St)Ella. We'd like this to be extended further.

I'll sticky this also, plus take on board any feedback. After a while, I'll close and lock this sticky.

Edit: Members, this list is by no means exhaustive. If you want to, start up a new topic for a hop you want more information or discussion on. The name of the thread should be <hop name> only (unless there is alternative names like D Saaz, which should be bracketed). This ensures that it can be sorted alphabetically.

Could you next insert a commercial description. Hopunion.com and craftbrewer are two places where enough information can be garnered. Then open discussion.


----------



## indica86

Fabulous, thanks for the effort. :super:


----------



## Mardoo

Wow, awesome! Big thanks in advance guys.

A well-organised hop usage forum would be a great resorce for the whole web.

Migh be good to start off each thread with the commercial stats/descriptors and perhaps breeding history and let it go from there.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Alrighty then.

I've moved the most appropriate threads to the subforum.

However, there is a lot of pruning an alteration to take into account, especially with regard to Mardoo's suggestion.

If you see a new thread started by me - please leave it alone. I'm doing some surgery. I'll repost here when I'm done.

Edit: Update: I've consolidated some of the threads. If you'd like it to list in alphabetical order, click on the subforum, under custom and list by topic title, ascending A-Z.


----------



## Mardoo

Thanks for your hard work mate. I think this will be a greatly helpful thing for all of us.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Okey dokey. All done. However, this list is by no means exhaustive.

Could we please re-read my first post on this thread (I have edited this), just to get a feel for what protocols for this thread. If we can consistently construct these topics, this will be a massive resource for AHB members.

Don't forget you can list this topic in alpha order, to make it easier to find a specific variety.

Enjoy.


----------



## technobabble66

Brilliant resource!!

Could we do one for Malts/Grains?

And maybe Yeasts also?

Hell, while you're at it, could we get a similar, basic (pinned) glossary for Beer Styles also? Kinda like an easy to find version of the Style of the Week from a few years ago (by Stuster). Maybe even just collecting those threads and organizing in a sub forum would be handy. 

Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

We have spoken about it behind the scenes.

It's a matter of someone taking on the work load.

The style of the week threads were great - they really helped things and gave a prototype for how to do this. I've pretty much replicated the method that they use, just pulling them in, altering the head title and having them in a fixed location for consistency's and ease-of-finding sake.


----------



## lukiferj

I think it's a great I initiative. I used the style of the week threads a lot when I was starting out. Would be great to see it come across to other ingredients.


----------



## technobabble66

I'd definitely put a little extra emphasis on actual *descriptors*. 
Saying a hop is lovely, great, ok, wonderful, etc helps a bit, but people looking to learn about hops they've never tried really want to know what *type* of flavours & aromas are produced. 
Doesn't need to be too verbose or wanky, but knowing hops X has a "light tropical fruit & piney aroma/flavour" is a truckload more helpful than saying "yeah it's great"; as well as when you'd use it and in/with what, of course. 

2c


----------

